# Australian aircraft engineer moving to Canada



## BenGearing (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi guys I am moving to Canada round Christmas this year, just wanting any tips and advice on getting my licenses recognised over there etc and any help on getting employment in the NT please...

Cheers!!

Ben


----------



## longestboat (May 7, 2012)

Hi Ben

I am a Brit with an EASA B1 licence. Transport Canada does not recognise the EASA ticket or the CASA, you have to sit all the exams again.
Contact TC in Ottawa and based on your current coverage they will give you an exam to give you the Canadian equivalent AME licence.

Although you have to prove 1000 hours ground school etc etc, I couldn't so I passed a ICS Canada course to give me the right to sit the exams.

You cannot sit the TC exams outside of Canada or without the TC permission form 26-0638 signed by a TC surveyor.

Take a look at the Transport Canada website. I'm looking for a job in western Canada myself.. I have the PR card already.

Good luck mate.

John


----------

